# No Contributor Status



## mattofvengeance (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 8, 2011)

That sucks man 

Speaking of contributor status, can we still donate? I want that fancy bar under my name.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

Sucks to be you guys. 

Give the mods a PM and I'm sure they'll get on the horn to Alex. This happened to another member earlier.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

So how does one get a contributor status? Just by being awesome as hell?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

It san option in the CP. Ill find it brb


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

user CP, bottom left "paid subscription"


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Ed


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2012)

Which do I want, level 1 or level 2? I can't find a 'support us' link on the site.


----------



## Leec (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine disappeared a while back. I think I PM'd Alex about it and it was reinstated about two days after that.


----------



## matt397 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah Im not seeing this support us link either. Im gonna make a contribution but I want to know what the difference between the 2 levels are. Im assuming avatar size, .gif avatar ?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2012)

PM Alex, the mods have no control over any of this


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Yeah Im not seeing this support us link either. Im gonna make a contribution but I want to know what the difference between the 2 levels are. Im assuming avatar size, .gif avatar ?



I went for level 2 and I still have a stingy 48k limit for my avatar


----------

